# Are there any other Atlas mfb owners on board



## springer454 (Jan 8, 2011)

I just would like to see any other mtlas mfb/horizontal mill table top model conasuers oops I'am showing my 9th grade edgeucation




View attachment 104068


----------



## springer454 (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Are there any other Atlas mfb owners on board *

got any eaisier questions?


----------



## springer454 (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Are there any other Atlas mfb owners on board *

Thats awesome 
do you have plans for a outboard support?? or is the vertical head stout enough just the way it is would you share you're fantastic invention//
ALSO DID YOU USE TAPER TIMKENS OR DOUBLE BALL SPRINGER454@TAMPABAY.RR.COM
THX 
DON


----------



## springer454 (Jan 11, 2011)

HAY GUYS 
lookin for a smallspindle gear for the atlas mfb any ideas its the gear that powers the spindle in back gear its hobbed on one side and its #is M1-242A parts book says has to beordered as a kit with bushings installed i believe. any body want to make 10 ofthem as i am almost certain i'm not he only one with a sloppy spindle gear...hers a you tube movie of it [video=youtube;XztCQ5ni6MM] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XztCQ5ni6MM [/video]
thx DON


----------



## Uncle Buck (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, I too have one of those, here is mine.


----------



## Uncle Buck (Nov 20, 2011)

As you get into your project holler if you need help I totally went through my machine and I might be able to help you out if you get stuck.


----------

